# Opening a bank account for UK



## aussie_gal (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi fellow travellers. Could anyone tell me the best and cheapest...not to mention safest...way to open a bank account in UK? I'm currently living in Australia but going to UK on an ancestry visa..hopefully! I have a partner in UK that could do some of the leg work for me if needed. I've got 2 months to sort it out. Any ideas?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

aussie_gal said:


> Hi fellow travellers. Could anyone tell me the best and cheapest...not to mention safest...way to open a bank account in UK? I'm currently living in Australia but going to UK on an ancestry visa..hopefully! I have a partner in UK that could do some of the leg work for me if needed. I've got 2 months to sort it out. Any ideas?


There are several ways.

First, you can open an account in Australia with HSBC, who will then open an account in UK for you. There may be extra requirements, such as minimum balance you need to keep in Australia and for how long, etc.

Secondly, there is a firm like Bank Account Assistance for Opening UK Bank Account | 1st Contact Kickstart | Opening a Bank Account in UK that will set up an account for you in UK, and a lot of other things, at a price.

Thirdly, there are conventional ways. Perhaps the easiest is to have a joint account with your UK partner. Usually, the UK bank will want to see documentary evidence of your UK address, such as joint council tax bill or utility bills, and normally a proof of income, such as UK pay slips. So you probably won't get it sorted for some months after moving to UK.
Another way is to open a basic bank account without cheque book, overdraft or debit card but with an ATM (cash) card and facility for receiving and making transfers (direct credit and debit). They will ask to see a proof of address, such as council tax bill. Then after 6 months or so, after getting a job etc, you can probably upgrade it to a full current account.

Make sure, whatever you do, to keep your Australian account open, set up internet banking if you haven't done so and take your debit and credit card for your immediate monetary needs until your new British account is up and running.


----------



## aussie_gal (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks Joppa. Its a process!!! I'm taking one step at a time or I'd go nuts!


----------



## Leanne6794 (Oct 9, 2010)

aussie_gal said:


> Hi fellow travellers. Could anyone tell me the best and cheapest...not to mention safest...way to open a bank account in UK? I'm currently living in Australia but going to UK on an ancestry visa..hopefully! I have a partner in UK that could do some of the leg work for me if needed. I've got 2 months to sort it out. Any ideas?


After numerous frustrating trips to the Bank, I opened a 'HSBC Passport' account that costs 8 quid a month & has served me well so far.


----------



## aussie_gal (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks. I'll look into it. I also have an ANZ account and I know there's on in London. Maybe I could transfer to that and make my way from there. I'll check out HSBC. Its cheaper than I thought.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

aussie_gal said:


> Thanks. I'll look into it. I also have an ANZ account and I know there's on in London. Maybe I could transfer to that and make my way from there. I'll check out HSBC. Its cheaper than I thought.


The ANZ in London is an Investment/Commercial bank so won't be able to offer you personal banking services.


----------



## aussie_gal (Mar 7, 2011)

nyclon said:


> The ANZ in London is an Investment/Commercial bank so won't be able to offer you personal banking services.


BUGGA! I was kind of counting on that. Looks like the joint account is the best option. We're marrying soon so that should make me being a "Pom" a bit easier hopefully. I have a feeling things aren't going to go as easy as we're planning.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

aussie_gal said:


> BUGGA! I was kind of counting on that. Looks like the joint account is the best option. We're marrying soon so that should make me being a "Pom" a bit easier hopefully. I have a feeling things aren't going to go as easy as we're planning.


NAB owns Clydesdale and Yorkshire Bank in UK. If you have an account with them, they say they help you set up an account with Clydesdale before you move.
Moving to the UK - Private Banking - Clydesdale Bank

Clydesdale is a Scottish bank but you can still withdraw cash at any ATM in UK and receive and transfer money, with internet banking.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

aussie_gal said:


> BUGGA! I was kind of counting on that. Looks like the joint account is the best option. We're marrying soon so that should make me being a "Pom" a bit easier hopefully. I have a feeling things aren't going to go as easy as we're planning.


Just be aware that you may have difficulty adding your name to your husband's account, as well. Not all banks are receptive to adding a spouse who has not lived here to an account.


----------

